# Nafb



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

not sure if this is the right place to post but . chkd out NAFB today .
they have flame angels for 35 bucks and tangs for 23 bucks
the flame angels are prob the most eye popping red i have ever seen in some fish its a cross between super red and fluourecent pink , very bright and med size . 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Salttank19 (Jul 6, 2012)

I was there today as well, they really looked good. They are only that price for today and tomorrow tho. Don't miss out.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

SH=T I wanted a flame too but cant make it their.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I want 4 more Yellows. Another Flame or 2 would be nice, but John will never sell me another knowing full well I still have the one he sold me a year and a half ago. I've tried. He tells me they'll tear each other apart.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I am looking for a tomini tang. Did you see any there? Preferably small ones as I like watching my kids grow


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Aquatic Kingdom has half a dozen of then if NAFB does not have them.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the idea of 23$


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

That is a nice touch.


----------



## Salttank19 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah I picked up a yellow tang from nafb today and it looks great. Can't complain for $23.


----------

